# Got UPC wireless but can't access the internet



## Mpsox (12 Oct 2011)

I had UPC wireless broadband installed yesterday. I was able to log on and connect to it fine from my Dell laptop but on trying to access the Internet, it seemed to turn every page into a UPC landing page saying something like "safe sure". Every URL had this added to it and I could not get beyond that page. I rebooted the modem and again, can connect fine but now when I go to open my browser I get "page not available" type messages come up.

However I was able to connect and go on the internet with no issues from my HP touchpad.

Does anyone have any ideas why I cannot access things from my laptop?. I have placed a call with UPC tech support, they were busy but have taken my details and I'd like to try and fix this without the usual 6 week wait for someone to call me back


----------



## ClubMan (12 Oct 2011)

Did you try calling the self install number/guys? I've always found them easy to get through to and very helpful.


----------

